# where's varp



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

Some time ago Varp use to feature quite regularily on this forum but I haven't seen a post from him for some time now. He had some interesting posts and always quite humourous. So Varp if you're out there I just like to let you know that your contribution was appreciated and you're missed. If any one has news on Varp please reply.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Somehow I just know, that someone will come up with the origin of the "mad as a meat axe" saying. I equally sure the answer will be false but plausible. There are some great tellers of fractured facts around the place. Oh don't you just love it :lol:

I do miss Varp though. I think he was the first to give me a good mentoring, when I sent my first post, 

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I only know the "not enough room to swing a cat" and "let the cat out of the bag" came from.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

pmsl


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok ..... I believe that ....what you say is true, just like the song "When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie.... thats a gourmet.. :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Captain, I was in contact with Varp several months ago. He is doing well although having issues personally which i will not go into here. He wished all of us the best and will pop in to say goodaye when he is able to.

Regards Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> e Butcher replied Ã¢â‚¬Å"I mad asa me tax bill just came inÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bwahhahaahha.

lunatics....all of you :roll:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSad9NAAABnfgAAScKWACgAgEKovZ7+gIABqGqeRT9U/SnqY1D9KaGEfqaQaieao0yAAAACATtASuRGqHq5Q0x4dd0J+XnKZZL+JS0pMgzA72OKizfpIfRIoTBQ9pMrAb/qhcyTgtc/swCLQQ4wGxmXMzMUM9wjrbYW92l1KuH2Ny90HRqQ4EZR1as/4u5IpwoSBNO+mgA==


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hope Varp is OK, wish him the best if you see him again in the near future Scott.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

well bugger me....I've been outed!

:?

Thought I might just slowly ease back into the forum life and what happens? I get some weird (but spooky) stats that have me living a double life!!!!

As if I could possibly summon up the energy to be a double poster Meoldchina......

barely got the strength to tap this in......

........feeling weak......

fading now.......

.......is that you mother????

*How the F### are yers!*


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Well spin me a new one ,The *NUTTER*has returned.
welcome back


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay.....welcome back Varp...I hope everything is going well for you. Just be careful where you tread though.....there is a rumour....just a rumour, there may be one or perhaps two nutters on this forum. Just thought I would mention that, because it is not immediately obvious. There was even just the hint that even I, may be one sandwich short of a picnic. :shock:

Well must be off now. The cat won't iron himself :twisted:

Cheers all, Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

meoldchina said:


> Veeeeeerrrry interesting clue you have dug up here Tony..... which led me to do some more digging, and look what I found ....
> 
> Varp last posted at AKFF on 3/2/06 ..
> 
> ...


Meoldchina, I think you are right, except, it is a chronic and sad case of MSP or Multiple Split Personalities. I observed, as they were leading me out of my room at the, ahem, hospital, that in the next room was someone being cured of MSP and it could have been Russ or Varp or . . . . Anyway, it was big and green and ugly then with the blue zappy thing, it turned yellow and ugly and kind of human, like Russ. After that I saw no more as they set me loose in the forest and they went back up into the sky in the big thingo like 'ET Call Home'.

So, welcome back Varp. And remember, for a well-ironed cat, mail it to Andbear with a stamped-return-envelope.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

well done meoldchina


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Just wrote a huge post, hit the wrong frigging key, it vaporised and I ain't got the heart for another now........ :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

In brief -

Thanks for the welcome........ had a crap year........ been really really sick........ still on industrial strength meds, but looks like they've worked....... got the Kamikaze Dorito out of storage, tooling her up and we will hopefully soon be out on the big blue wobbly and chewing the fat with all nyouse guys on a regular basis.

Cheers Ross (who's Russ anyhoo?)


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I couldn't find the old thread Occy so it looks like I'm going to have to start again. Been spending the last week friggin around with her and I'm just loving it!

Thanks for your kind words too. Much appreciated!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome back Varp. Its great to see you are getting better and pimping up the Dorado.

Looking forward to seeing you out on the "big blue wobbly".

Regards
Grant


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Varp good to see your return mate, and glad to hear your health has turned for the better


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Varp, i can see nothins changed mate you still can't work a computer proper.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Varp
Welcome back, mate. Good to hear you are on the mend. Looks like the Kaskazi will be back in the water sooner than later.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Varp, good to see you back again. I was going to drop by at Xmas time when I was back in sunny Monbulk, but seeing no movement at your place and not having spotted you on here, thought it better to wait until you surfaced again. Hope everything is well, and look forward to 'The Prom' reports.
I recon that big lake up the road from you would be a good place to start your recovery.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks very much for the welcome back fellas.

I know I left without much ado and I should say it wasn't because of anything bad that was happening here. On the contrary I was loving it _too_ much, but when life deals you one of those cards that you know is going to be one of those hideous character building episodes then I had to pull back quick and concentrate hard on getting through.

Still going to be on these industrial strength meds for a little bit, but the quack says I'm 95% odds on to beat this thing, so while I'm still battling the side effects and trying to make a quid I'm feeling like there is light at the end of the tunnel now.

Certainly got the yak fever back with a passion! I am so looking forward to posting Prom reports Shoey. Dunno about the lake up the road. Last time I got caught fishing in the town water I got my arse kicked BIG TIME!Coupla weeks though should see me out for a tentative paddle on the finally kitted out Dorado down at Yanakie.

Cheers Ross


----------

